# Crate a dog while at work



## ibjames (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

I want to get a dog, but am wondering if crating it while I am at work is cruel. I was thinking of getting a mutt, and before work I would probably run/walk/bike (change it up) before work, and then when I get home it would be a run/walk/bike etc. too, to make sure the dog is getting plenty of exercise. On weekends the dog wouldn't be crated hardly at all, we would be going to dog parks, dog beach, the boardwalk skateboarding and walking etc..

Is crating a dog all day inhumane?  I can't come home at all to walk her for lunch, so the dog would have to hold it till we got home, what do you guys think?


----------



## meandean (Aug 31, 2009)

personally, i think it is cruel. but not everyone thinks the way i do. from what i've read a lot of people believe in crating/kenneling on this site. i believe nature intended dogs to be able to be free, curious, and able to move around all day. think about it....would you like to be locked in your closet all day with just a water bowl? to avoid this problem we purchased an excercise pen which at least gave him a 12x12 area to move around until we trusted him with free roam of the yard. again...just my opinion im sure you will hear many different.


----------



## ibjames (Sep 3, 2009)

meandean said:


> personally, i think it is cruel. but not everyone thinks the way i do. from what i've read a lot of people believe in crating/kenneling on this site. i believe nature intended dogs to be able to be free, curious, and able to move around all day. think about it....would you like to be locked in your closet all day with just a water bowl? to avoid this problem we purchased an excercise pen which at least gave him a 12x12 area to move around until we trusted him with free roam of the yard. again...just my opinion im sure you will hear many different.


thanks, I agree, I have a hard time with the dog being penned up all day which is why I haven't had a dog for years and years, I don't have an area for the dog to hang out outside, so I would have to get a huge crate for the inside of the house, which I won't do.

I acknowledge the dog needs plenty of stimulation, and I plan to give it, but during the day, while I'm at work, is the big variable here, I want a dog, but I don't want to be cruel either, and letting the dog roam free to chew up my place isn't an option either.

I had a friend that crate kept his dog all the time, but I still am not that comfortable with it


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Our dogs are crated when we leave, but since I don't work they aren't crated all day long. I believe that crate training is an important part of training a puppy. Talk to some of you family and friends, maybe somone would be able to let the dog out of the crate. You could even try baby gating it into one room of the house, such as a kitchen or bathroom so that it would have more space. I don't think crating is cruel when an animal isn't crated for extreme lengths of time. Getting someone to take the dog out for you while your working may be your best option. Make sure you have time to train and work with your dog as well.


----------



## ibjames (Sep 3, 2009)

Rayne01 said:


> Our dogs are crated when we leave, but since I don't work they aren't crated all day long. I believe that crate training is an important part of training a puppy. Talk to some of you family and friends, maybe somone would be able to let the dog out of the crate. You could even try baby gating it into one room of the house, such as a kitchen or bathroom so that it would have more space. I don't think crating is cruel when an animal isn't crated for extreme lengths of time. Getting someone to take the dog out for you while your working may be your best option. Make sure you have time to train and work with your dog as well.


I don't think crate training is cruel either, to be honest, our bathroom isn't much bigger than a crate so I don't know if it would help

The only time I have a problem is that the dog is in the crate for 8 hours during the day while I'm gone, then out, playing, exercising, training, etc.. then in the crate for another 8 hours before they get to exercise and be back in their crate.

The weekends would be different, but weekdays, eh..


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

ibjames said:


> I don't think crate training is cruel either, to be honest, our bathroom isn't much bigger than a crate so I don't know if it would help
> 
> The only time I have a problem is that the dog is in the crate for 8 hours during the day while I'm gone, then out, playing, exercising, training, etc.. then in the crate for another 8 hours before they get to exercise and be back in their crate.
> 
> The weekends would be different, but weekdays, eh..


Like I said, ask a friend or family member to come half way through the day and let the dog out for a half our to a hour. They should allow the dog enough time to potty, and run off some excexx energy with a play session.


----------



## ibjames (Sep 3, 2009)

Rayne01 said:


> Like I said, ask a friend or family member to come half way through the day and let the dog out for a half our to a hour. They should allow the dog enough time to potty, and run off some excexx energy with a play session.


the only family member I have anywhere near me is my wife, who also has a fulltime job, my friends too, the only thing I could do is get a walking service, but that costs $$$

that is why it isn't an easy decision


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I used to be on the "it's cruel to crate" boat but I jumped ship when I saw how much my dogs enjoy their crates. I NEVER crate Oliver because he is uncomfortable in the crate. Having owned many dogs at one time, I feel it is the safest to have them crated. Carsten my youngest is ALWAYS crated when I am away. He makes bad decisions yet. ha ha

It keeps them safe and I do not have to worry about what they are getting into or if they are getting along etc...
I never use the crate as a punishment. I give treats in the crate often. The dogs that I have used the crates with have alway been happy to go into the crate and will often do so even when I do not need them to. Remember that dogs/wolves are den animals and they seek out small areas to rest and be protected. 

Also, there is no rule saying once you use the crate you must do so forever. Using it until you are 100% sure the dog is safe left to run the house is fine too.


----------

